# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Ya comienzan los incendios

## Luján

Ya comienzan los incendios, desgraciadamente.

Un ejemplo:

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20100729...s/342687.shtml

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por desgracia, la canción de todos los veranos  :Mad:  :Mad: 

He leído algo en el enlace que has puesto anteriormente...

*"El incendio ha quemado hasta ahora un centenar de hectáreas, la mitad terreno agrícola y la otra mitad, masa forestal"*

Con lo cual, casi con toda seguridad, algún sub***mal le habrá metido fuego para hacerse de unas cuantas Has más de terreno agrícola  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Por desgracia, la canción de todos los veranos 
> 
> He leído algo en el enlace que has puesto anteriormente...
> 
> *"El incendio ha quemado hasta ahora un centenar de hectáreas, la mitad terreno agrícola y la otra mitad, masa forestal"*
> 
> Con lo cual, casi con toda seguridad, algún sub***mal le habrá metido fuego para hacerse de unas cuantas Has más de terreno agrícola


Yo creo más bien que ha sido alguien quemando rastrojos y se le fue de la mano.


EDIT: acaban de decir en el telediario que uno de los dos incendios ha sido provocado. A ver si vas a tener razón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> EDIT: acaban de decir en el telediario que uno de los dos incendios ha sido provocado. A ver si vas a tener razón.


Soy ya perro viejo  :Big Grin: . He visto ya de todo  :Frown:  

El 90 y mucho % de los incendios son provocados para sacar tajada al cabo de un tiempo de esos terrenos  :Mad: , puesto que la probabilidad de un incendio natural es ínfima... :Embarrassment: 

Como me dijeron... piensa mal y acertarás, y en caso de que estés seguro de algo, solo créete la mitad  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

Además de los provocados, no olvidemos los de los idiotas inconscientes.

 El mío en Bolarque comenzó en la presa de Buendía con unos imbéciles haciendo una barbacoa al borde de una ladera, un 1 de Agosto con 40º y un viento del copón.
Resultado más de 10.000 Has calcinadas varios chalets, una enorme cantidad de animales muertos, y un clima más duro en la zona.


Luego el otro más al norte, lo mismo, una barbacoa que dejaron sola mientras se bañaban en una fuente otros mentecatos. Resultado, 11 muertos y 15.000 Has carbonizadas.

Por cierto, hasta de ésto se quieren sacar réditos políticos, por lo visto muy bien recompensados:

*De la misma manera, lamentaron «sobremanera» que políticos de Castilla-La Mancha dejaran de ser aspirantes a concejalías de su municipio para pasar a las más altas responsabilidades dentro de su partido a nivel regional gracias al incendio, «a costa de destruirnos profesional y personalmente». 
«Queremos pedir al PP que en el futuro se abstenga de intentar la condena de personas inocentes. El fin no justifica los medios, como antes ya decíamos no se debe intentar llegar al poder generando la ruina vital de un amplio colectivo de familias, las nuestras», instaron a los «populares», principal blanco de sus críticas*

http://www.abc.es/20100729/toledo/te...-20100729.html

----------


## sergi1907

Desde hace poco un incendio quema junto a la ciudad de Tarragona.

Esperemos que pronto lo puedan controlar ya que la zona es bastante complicada. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Así se ve la columna de humo desde mi casa en Vila.seca. Afortunadamente está al otro lado de la ciudad, lejos de las industrias químicas.





Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Así se ve la columna de humo desde mi casa en Vila.seca. Afortunadamente está al otro lado de la ciudad, lejos de las industrias químicas.
> 
> [...]
> 
> [...]
> 
> Un saludo


Bonito pirocúmulo. Espero que contengan el fuego rápidamente.

----------


## ben-amar

Ayer tarde, la llamas lamieron uno de los laterales de mi casa.
Dos grandes solares, contiguos a mi casa, llenos de matojos secos, comenzaron a arder. Afortunadamente el fuego tenía poco alimento y los bomberos llegaron pronto.
El ayto. hace caso omiso a las denuncias de los vecinos de la situacion de solares como estos, abandonados y llenos de matojos de secos.
El causante, creo, fue una botella de vidrio, de las muchas que hay, que actuó como lupa.
Esta mañana han acudido de nuevo los bomberos a terminar de apagar los rescoldos que habia en unos almendros situados entre los dos solares.

----------


## ben-amar

http://noticias.terra.es/2010/mundo/...del-volga.aspx


100 en MundoSiguiente
Viernes 30 de Julio de 2010 04:01 ...
Terra Noticias
 / Agencia EFE
Los 581 residentes han tenido que ser evacuados 
Un incendio arrasa un pueblo entero con 341 casas cerca del Volga 
Las altas temperaturas, que han superado los 40 grados en la zona, y el fuerte viento han contribuido a la rápida propagación del fuego, que amenaza con extenderse a otras localidades cercanas en la región de Nizhni Novgorod, en Rusia.



Un incendio forestal ha arrasado las 341 casas de un pueblo en la región de Nizhni Novgorod, por lo que sus habitantes han tenido que ser evacuados, según ha informado el ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia.

El fuego cogió desprevenidos a los 581 residentes de la localidad de Verjnaya Vereya, que tuvieron que abandonar sus casas y refugiarse en la capital del municipio. Las altas temperaturas, que han superado los 40 grados en la zona, y el fuerte viento han contribuido a la rápida propagación del fuego.

Los equipos de bomberos y efectivos del ministerio de Emergencia intentan sofocar el incendio, que amenaza con extenderse a otras localidades cercanas en esa región bañada por el Volga.

Esta semana el primer ministro ruso, Vladímir Putin, alertaba a las autoridades regionales sobre la magnitud de los incendios forestales que han quemado ya cerca de medio millón de hectáreas de bosques.

'En las autoridades regionales recae la responsabilidad sobre la infraestructura antiincendios en los bosques. Cualquier imprevisto puede tener consecuencias trágicas y, por ello, es inaceptable', dijo.

*Más de 10.000 personas y una flotilla de 36 aviones y helicópteros se dedican a combatir los incendios forestales en todo el país, que acoge una de las mayores superficies de bosques del planeta.* La ola de calor ha causado la mayor sequía en más de un siglo y provocado la pérdida de más de 100.000 hectáreas de cultivos.


¿no son pocos medios para un pais tan grande? Es demasiado grande la superficie forestal en Rusia como para tener tan pocos medios aereos, pienso yo.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> *Más de 10.000 personas y una flotilla de 36 aviones y helicópteros se dedican a combatir los incendios forestales en todo el país, que acoge una de las mayores superficies de bosques del planeta.* La ola de calor ha causado la mayor sequía en más de un siglo y provocado la pérdida de más de 100.000 hectáreas de cultivos.
> 
> 
> ¿no son pocos medios para un pais tan grande? Es demasiado grande la superficie forestal en Rusia como para tener tan pocos medios aereos, pienso yo.



Digamos que 36 aviones y helicópteros son pocos hasta para España. Estoy seguro que aquí hay más. Posiblemente sea un error. Serán 360  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar

> Digamos que 36 aviones y helicópteros son pocos hasta para España. Estoy seguro que aquí hay más. Posiblemente sea un error. Serán 360


Yo tambien pienso que debe tratarse de un error, son demasiado pocos.
En españa contamos con el 43 Grupo del Ejercito del Aire, los helicopteros de las comunidades autonomicas mas los del INFOCA, ademas de eso se alquilan aviones y helicopteros para esta epoca del año; o sea, España dispone de mas medios aereos que esos 36 por lo que deben seer 360.

Por cierto, un enlace para ver los del 43 Grupo, los apagafuegos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yXWFXcSsAQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfVKB5DhN40

----------


## ben-amar

Y ademas, tambien contamos con estos valientes de la UME (Unidad Militar de Emergencias)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cY5R...eature=related

Sin olvidarse nunca de los del INFOCA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqSmngXhQjA

----------


## jasg555

A mí no me parecen tan pocos 36 hidroaviones y helicópteros en cuanto a medios civiles.
Otra cosa es si sumamos los militares.
En un gran incendio, hidroaviones actúan dos o tres, no sé si en un caso extremo o muy mediático alguno más.

Por lo menos es lo que he podido ver en vivo en incendios importantes de Guadalajara, el de La Adrada hace unos años y el que hubo en Arenas de San Pedro.

----------


## Luján

> A mí no me parecen tan pocos 36 hidroaviones y helicópteros en cuanto a medios civiles.
> Otra cosa es si sumamos los militares.
> En un gran incendio, hidroaviones actúan dos o tres, no sé si en un caso extremo o muy mediático alguno más.
> 
> Por lo menos es lo que he podido ver en vivo en incendios importantes de Guadalajara, el de La Adrada hace unos años y el que hubo en Arenas de San Pedro.


Pues no sé, pero en los incendios que he vivido en Canarias había como 3 o  helicópteros más dos "Catalinas". Y eso sólo son parte de los medios de las islas.

En Canarias de normal hay, como medios civiles, al menos 1 helicóptero por isla (Tenerife y Gran Canaria tienen más) y dos hidros "Catalina". Un total de 9 (la cuarta parte de esos 36) aparatos mínimo sólo para Canarias.

Así que sí, 36 medios aéreos para un territorio como Rusia es muy, pero que muy poco. otra cosa es que tengan más medios militares no contabilizados y que sean éstos los que usen.

----------


## jasg555

> Pues no sé, pero en los incendios que he vivido en Canarias había como 3 o  helicópteros más dos "Catalinas". Y eso sólo son parte de los medios de las islas.
> 
> En Canarias de normal hay, como medios civiles, al menos 1 helicóptero por isla (Tenerife y Gran Canaria tienen más) y dos hidros "Catalina". Un total de 9 (la cuarta parte de esos 36) aparatos mínimo sólo para Canarias.
> 
> Así que sí, 36 medios aéreos para un territorio como Rusia es muy, pero que muy poco. otra cosa es que tengan más medios militares no contabilizados y que sean éstos los que usen.


 No había leído lo de Rusia.

Sí me parecen pocos, la verdad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Medios aéreos forestales/lucha contra incendios del MARM y de las CCAA bien detallados y las capacidades de cada uno

http://firestation.wordpress.com/cat...os-forestales/

----------


## Luján

> Medios aéreos forestales/lucha contra incendios del MARM y de las CCAA bien detallados y las capacidades de cada uno
> 
> http://firestation.wordpress.com/cat...os-forestales/


Mola el 747 que hay al final de la página.  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mola el 747 que hay al final de la página.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Ostras no lo había visto... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Un par de esos no vendrían mal... :Cool: 





De Wikipedia:

El Evergreen Supertanker es un 747-200 convencional modificado por la empresa estadounidense Evergreen International Aviation en un *avión contraincendios capaz de operar con 94.850 litros de retardante* . Con más del doble de capacidad que el Tanker 910 (un DC-10 modificado), el Supertanker es el mayor avión del mundo este tipo. Fue puesto en servicio en el verano de 2008, pero no realizó ninguna misión hasta julio de 2009 cuando participó en la extinción de un incendio en la Serranía de Cuenca (España).

----------


## Salut

> *"El incendio ha quemado hasta ahora un centenar de hectáreas, la mitad terreno agrícola y la otra mitad, masa forestal"*
> 
> Con lo cual, casi con toda seguridad, algún sub***mal le habrá metido fuego para hacerse de unas cuantas Has más de terreno agrícola


Con la nueva Ley de Montes está prohibida la recalificación durante 30 años. Los únicos que realmente caen fuera del ámbito de esta Ley son los ganaderos, pero corren el riesgo de que en las actuaciones de regeneración se acote al ganado ese terreno.

Probablemente se trate de una quema de rastrojos por parte de algún inconsciente  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con la nueva Ley de Montes está prohibida la recalificación durante 30 años.


Eso es como un fondo de inversión a largo plazo. Al cabo de 30 años ya tienen ese terreno para hacerse sus urbanizaciones... :Mad:  :Mad:  




> Probablemente se trate de una quema de rastrojos por parte de algún inconsciente


He visto un montón de quemas de rastrojos por toda mi zona y jamás ha habido ningún problema. Puede ocurrir algún incidente aislado que haga mucho viento por ejemplo, y por mala suelte, el fuego salte y se propague, pero por lo demás, desde luego, por aquí, nunca ha pasado nada.

Yo lo tengo muy claro: los incendios forestales el, 99% son provocados, de los cuales, el 90% los provocan para sacar tajada de esos terrenos, y el 9% restante, de im**ciles que les da por meterle fuego para luego hacerse fotitos  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

^^ Lo de la inversion a 30 años los veo algo bastante poco razonable. Demasiada inseguridad jurídica, entre otras muchas cosas.

Respecto a las quemas de rastrojos que se van de las manos, no son pocas precisamente.  Hace 3 años ardieron 8 hectáreas muy cerca de mi casa, por una quema de rastrojos.

De hecho, es mucho más peligroso que una barbacoa... y mira el incendio de Guadalajara, que fue una simple barbacoa.

Un descuido o una ráfaga de viento la pueden liar muy gorda, si se hace la quema en la época inadecuada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pudo haber sido el primer gran incendio del verano en el sur de Extremadura de no ser por la rápida actuación de los servicios de extinción. Las altísimas temperaturas, el viento reinante en la zona y, sobre todo, el lugar en el que se produjo, en un enclave de incalculable valor ecológico entre las cotas más altas del sur de la provincia de Badajoz, hizo temer por las terribles consecuencias que hubiera supuesto que las llamas se hubiesen propagado hacia la cima del monte de Tentudía.

Según testigos y dueños de fincas colindantes al lugar del fuego, el primero de los incendios se produjo sobre las diez de la mañana y quedó controlado en aproximadamente dos horas. Entrada la tarde se reavivaron las llamas, esta vez en un valle distante a unos 500 metros y paralelo al lugar en el que se produjo el primero de los incendios, por lo que todo hace suponer en la intencionalidad de ambos sucesos

Ante la importancia de la riqueza natural de la zona y el hecho de que las llamas comenzaban a propagarse entre las copas de los pinos, el Infoex puso en marcha un impresionante despliegue de medios terrestres y aéreos con la participación de diferentes retenes y camiones motobombas de Monesterio y Calera de León, a los que se sumaron los desplazados desde otros retenes de la provincia, así como dotaciones de bomberos del Servicio Provincial de la Diputación.

En cuanto a medios aéreos, llegaron a congregarse hasta tres helicópteros, de los tipos bombardero, de transporte y de extinción y de vigilancia y coordinación aérea, que se aprovisionaron de agua en el cercano pantano de Tentudía. A ellos se sumaron dos hidroaviones y un avión de carga en tierra. Los responsables del plan de lucha contra incendios forestales dieron por estabilizado el incendio sobre las ocho y media de la tarde, aunque en las inmediaciones permanecieron retenes para vigilar la zona quemada.

Información extraída de http://www.hoy.es/v/20100803/regiona...-20100803.html

Algunas imágenes de la extinción de los mismos: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/r...entudia-0.html

Menos mal que solo se quedaron en dos "conatos", gracias a la rápida actuación del Infoex  :Smile: 

A ver si no tuvieran que trabajar más  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...del-duero.aspx

España moviliza medios ante el incendio en Portugal próximo a Arribes del Duero
Un incendio forestal que se declaró esta mañana en Portugal está muy cerca de la frontera española, en la parte salmantina del Parque Natural Arribes del Duero, motivo por el que se han movilizado medios aéreos y terrestre de España, han informado fuentes de la Junta de Castilla y León. 

06/08/2010

EFE- El incendio se encuentra en la localidad portuguesa de Bruço, que limita con el término municipal salmantino de Aldeadávila de la Ribera, han informado dichas fuentes. 

Según ha indicado a EFE el alcalde de Aldeávila de la Ribera, Santiago Hernández, en esta zona de la frontera la división entre España y Portual la marca el río Duero, motivo por el que "no es tan fácil que se pase el incendio". 

El peligro, a juicio del alcalde, se centra en el paraje, muy abrupto, denominado "Merendero", que es el que podría incendiarse si las llamas pasan de Portugal a España, en una zona forestal de matorral y monte bajo. 

Esperemos que pronto sea apagado y cause el menor daño posible.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que el fuego sea pronto contenido, aunque no pase la frontera; los elementos no conocen estos conceptos artificiales ideados por el hombre.
Por cercanía, los medios españoles deberian ayudar a sofocar este incendio.

----------


## Salut

^^ Es que el que cruce la frontera es lo que menos debería de importarnos. Lo realmente importante es que la superficie quemada sea la menor posible, y del menor valor ambiental posible, sea en el país que sea.

----------


## Luján

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes satélite tomadas ayer de los incendios de Portugal.

Se ven claramente las zonas quemadas. (clic para ampliar)

En la segunda imagen los focos activos están señalados con un punto rojo (en la ampliada se rodea la zona afectada con una línea roja).





Imágenes obtenidas de MODIS Rapid Response System (NASA)

----------


## REEGE

PONTEVEDRA, 13 (EUROPA PRESS) Los brigadistas fallecidos en la noche del jueves durante la extinción de un incendio forestal en el municipio pontevedrés de Fornelos de Montes tenían 27 y 35 años y contaban con una "experiencia relativamente amplia", según ha informado el conselleiro do Medio Rural, Samuel Juárez. 
Continúa activo y en nivel 2 el incendio de Barjas (León), cuyo presunto autor ha sido detenido.
Trabajadores forestales lamentan críticas de la Comunidad y se cuestionan dónde empieza su responsabilidad.
Dos bomberos mueren en un incendio en Galicia.
Controlado el incendio forestal que ha afectado a cuatro hectáreas del Parque de Los Alcornocales

En una rueda de prensa conjunta en Pontevedra con el conselleiro de Presidencia, Alfonso Rueda, el titular de Medio Rural, después de trasladar las "condolencias" del Gobierno gallego a las familias y allegados por la muerte de los dos brigadistas, ha destacado que para uno de ellos era su quinta campaña y para el otro la séptima. Además, ha avanzado que se iniciará una "investigación interna" sobre este siniestro.

Juárez ha resaltado que se han registrado cuatro incendios en cuatro días consecutivos "en la misma zona", por lo que, por la hora a la que empezó, "todo indica que fue provocado", ha puntualizado. Por ello, ha calificado de "acto criminal" lo sucedido.

El incendio, según precisó el titular de Medio Rural, se declaró a las 22.24 horas del jueves en Fornelos y las labores de extinción comenzaron a las 22.49 horas con una motobomba y siete efectivos, echando en falta a las 23.05 horas a los dos brigadistas fallecidos, cuyos cuerpos fueron hallados a las 00.10 horas

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...orestales.aspx

Un saludo a todos.

Medios estatales prestan apoyo a las comunidades afectadas por incendios forestales

Se mantiene el riesgo de incendios forestales, que es elevado especialmente en varias zonas del oeste del país así como en ambos archipiélagos. 

13/08/2010 
MARM- El Gobierno lamenta el fallecimiento de los dos brigadistas en el incendio de Fornelos de Montes y transmite sus condolencias a familiares, compañeros y miembros de la Xunta de Galicia 

Por parte del Ministerio del Interior, miembros de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado (Cuerpo Nacional de Policía y Guardia Civil) continúan trabajando, junto a los operativos competentes, en las labores de extinción de incendios en las Comunidades Autónomas afectadas, así como en labores preventivas de vigilancia. 

Efectivos de la Guardia Civil están desarrollando una decisiva labor de prevención de los incendios y de investigación poniendo a disposición de la autoridad judicial a los autores de los hechos y emitiendo los informes periciales oportunos. 

Por parte del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, están trabajando equipos de protección ambiental que incluye entre sus funciones la investigación de los incendios forestales con el fin de identificar a los autores, tramitar los correspondientes atestados a la Autoridad Judicial u órgano administrativo correspondiente y, en su caso, realizar el informe pericial oportuno. 

La intervención de la Dirección General de Tráfico en la prevención y lucha contra los incendios forestales se realiza mediante los servicios que prestan los helicópteros en las labores de apoyo a la hora de detectar los incendios, así como en los mensajes que se facilitan a los usuarios de las carreteras a través de los paneles informativos sobre el riesgo de incendios en las distintas zonas. 

Asimismo, las Fuerzas de Vigilancia de la Agrupación de Tráfico de la Guardia Civil y los Centros de Gestión de Tráfico prestan apoyo operativo a todas las labores de gestión del tráfico, como cortes de carreteras, desvíos o itinerarios alternativos ocasionados por las afecciones de la red viaria derivadas de los incendios forestales. 




La estimación del Índice de Riesgo Meteorológico de incendios forestales indica unos valores muy elevados en todas las provincias gallegas y extremeñas; en el oeste de Zamora, Salamanca y Toledo; y en algunos puntos de Asturias, Cantabria, León, Sevilla, Jaén, Córdoba, Murcia y Castellón. Ambos archipiélagos presentan un elevado índice de riesgo de incendio en todas sus islas. 

Alerta por lluvias y tormentas 

Continúa la inestabilidad con posibilidad de intensas lluvias y tormentas en la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia. 

Serán de menor intensidad en Cataluña y Baleares. 

Protección Civil y Emergencias destaca el riesgo que representan las lluvias de gran intensidad y la especial peligrosidad en las proximidades de los cauces de los ríos, ramblas y barrancos aunque, con carácter habitual, se encuentren secos. Fundamentalmente, para determinados tipos de actividad al aire libre, como las acampadas, y también en la conducción de vehículos. 

La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) interviene en las tareas de extinción del incendio en Barjas (León) 

La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) del Ministerio de Defensa está actuando en el incendio de nivel 2 declarado en la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla y León que ha solicitado su intervención, por medio de la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Ministerio del Interior. 

El V Batallón de Intervención en Emergencias (BIEM V), con sede en San Andrés del Rabanedo (León), ha desplazado a la localidad leonesa de Barjas 46 militares, con 3 autobombas de ataque directo al fuego, 1 nodriza, vehículos de comunicaciones y transporte hasta completar un total de 11 medios. 

Los cometidos que han llevado a cabo durante la noche de ayer, han sido la defensa de las localidades de Arnaledo y Los Mazos. Además, han abastecido de agua a las autobombas de la Junta de Castilla y León con los medios de la unidad del BIEM V desplegada en la zona del incendio. 

Durante la jornada de hoy, está previsto que los efectivos de la UME prosigan con las mismas labores que les han sido encomendadas por parte de la directora de extinción del incendio. 



Esta mañana, a las 12.00 horas, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino se encuentra actuando en los siguientes incendios con los medios descritos a continuación: 


-- A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña): 3 Aviones Anfibio (AA). 

-- Fornelos de Montes (Pontevedra): 1 Avión Anfibio (AA). 

-- Barjas (León): 1 helicóptero bombardero (HK). 

Ayer jueves, día 12, los medios del MARM colaboraron con las Comunidades Autónomas en la extinción de 15 incendios en 10 provincias con 11 aviones anfibios, 5 aviones de carga en tierra, 2 Aviones Mixto Anfibio/Carga en Tierra, 3 Brigadas de Refuerzo de Incendios Forestales (BRIF-A), 1 Helicóptero con Brigada para Refuerzo en Gran Incendio (BRIF-B), 9 helicópteros bombardero, 2 Aviones de Coordinación y Observación. Los medios aéreos realizaron más de 125 horas de vuelo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡2 nuevas victimas mas en el historial de esos Hijos de P***a.!
Y mientras, otros a beneficiarse de la madera, recalificacion, etc....
Prefiero no seguir.
Mi pesar a las familias y compañeros

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡2 nuevas victimas mas en el historial de esos Hijos de P***a.!
> Y mientras, otros a beneficiarse de la madera, recalificacion, etc....
> Prefiero no seguir.
> Mi pesar a las familias y compañeros


Por desgracia, también firmo estas mismas palabras de ben-amar  :Frown:  :Mad: 

A este paso la Serra da Estrela se la cargan, con lo preciosa que es. Antes de ayer, toda la zona centro de Extremadura estuvo cubierta de humo, en la que a larga distancia no se veía un pasmo... todo ese humo era proveniente del incendio de Serra da Estrela, por lo que, el incendio debe ser descomunal... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## FOLECILLO

> :
> El Evergreen Supertanker es un 747-200 convencional modificado por la empresa estadounidense Evergreen International Aviation en un *avión contraincendios capaz de operar con 94.850 litros de retardante* . Con más del doble de capacidad que el Tanker 910 (un DC-10 modificado), el Supertanker es el mayor avión del mundo este tipo. Fue puesto en servicio en el verano de 2008, pero no realizó ninguna misión hasta julio de 2009 cuando participó en la extinción de un incendio en la Serranía de Cuenca (España).


 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Me pongo enfermo cada vez que recuerdo eso.
Por cierto, la zona arrasada está muy cerca del nacimiento del río Cuervo. No quiero ni pensar si el fuego llega a alcanzar el paraje.

Por supuesto que el resto de zonas afectadas es una desgracia que comparto con todos.
Lo que daría yo porque cogieran a los responsables (activos y pasivos, que siempre los habrá), los colgaran del los h...vos en la copa de un pino, y le prendieran fuego. A lo mejor así esos bastardos se lo pensaban un poco más antes de arrasar los bosques.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...incendios.aspx

Un saludo a todos.


La Xunta insiste en la intencionalidad "clara y criminal" de la mayor parte de los incendios

*El conselleiro de Medio Rural, Samuel Juárez, ha advertido hoy que existe una "intencionalidad clara" además de "criminal" en la mayor parte de los incendios ocurridos en la comunidad gallega en el mes de agosto.* 


*19/08/2010* 
*EFE*- Durante una visita a las empresas Legufrut y Aceites Abril, en el polígono de San Cibrao, el conselleiro de Medio Rural subrayó que la mayor parte de los fuegos surgieron "de forma intencionada", no solamente por el "número elevado de incendios", sino también porque "muchos de estos incendios se provocaron de forma criminal". 

En lo que respecta a la detención de uno de los incendiarios por un fuego en Teo (A Coruña), Juárez insistió en que hace falta "ir detrás de muchos mas incendiarios" con el fin de darles "un escarmiento en esta materia". 

Por ello, abogó a las fuerzas de seguridad porque lleven a cabo investigaciones "exhaustivas para detener a esos criminales". 

Por otra parte, Samuel Juarez descartó descoordinación en los equipos de extinción en el incendio ocurrido en Fornelos (Pontevedra), en el que fallecieron dos brigadistas, e indicó que "la forma de trabajar sabemos que fue la habitual", aunque añadió que "si hubo algún fallo o alguna responsabilidad", "seremos los primeros en asumirlas o exigirlas". 

En este sentido, aclaró que desde la Xunta colaborarán con la justicia para "esclarecer todo lo que pasó", ya que tanto "los fallecidos y sus familias merecen saber todo lo que pasó". 

En relación con las informaciones publicadas por el diario El País, relativas a una posible contradicción de los informes de la Xunta respecto a los judiciales, el conselleiro afirmó desconocer el informe judicial y aseguró que todo lo publicado en los informes desde el gobierno gallego "son todas las informaciones que nos fueron llegando por la consellería". 

Juárez reiteró que la intención de la Xunta es "colaborar con el juez" y "ser transparentes" en todo el proceso de investigación con el fin de "arrojar luz" sobre el origen del fuego.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo he escuchado a la gente de la Xunta en la radio, unas veces decia que habia sido provocado de forma clara, otras, cuando le preguntaban si habian presentado ya denuncia, que no sabia , que suponia porque era raro la forma en que se habian declarado los incendios, bla, bla, bla,.....

¡¡politicos!!! 

Todos sabemos que esa clase de 9ncendios son provocados, lo que ocurre es que nosotros no podemos demostrarlo y ellos que si que pueden, tras las investigaciones de bomberos y policia, no hacen nada

----------


## sergi1907

Lo que habría que hacer es endurecer las leyes. Vivimos en un país en el que da la sensación estar más penado ir a 160 km/h. en autopista que quemar un bosque.
Algunas de las sentencias a pirómanos son ridículas. Y los recursos que se dedican a la vigilancia de nuestros montes son mínimos

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...a-238f6cf.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Los medios de extinción trabajan en otros fuegos activos en Laza, Vilariño de Conso, Chandrexa de Queixa y Xunqueira de Ambía*

   SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA, 31 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El fuego ha arrasado unas 1.100 hectáreas de superficie rasa y arbolada en varios incendios forestales en la provincia de Ourense, donde se ha registrado un nuevo fuego en Monterrei que, según ha informado la Xunta, ha afectado a unas 30 hectáreas, pero ya está "controlado".

   En la extinción del incendio de Monterrei trabajan un técnico, tres agentes forestales, 12 brigadas, cinco motobombas, dos helicópteros y dos aviones.

   Además del de Monterrei, cuatro incendios permanecen activos en la provincia de Ourense, en los municipios de Laza, donde el fuego ha arrasado unas 900 hectáreas desde el domingo; Vilariño de Conso; Chandrexa de Queixa; y Xunqueira de Ambía, mientras que el fuego de Viana do Bolo sigue controlado.

   Según ha informado la Consellería do Medio Rural, el incendio registrado en la parroquia de Camba, en Laza, se inició a las 16.00 horas del domingo y sigue activo tras arrasar unas 900 hectáreas --9 kilómetros cuadrados--.

   El departamento que dirige Samuel Juárez ha precisado que en la tarde del lunes este incendio había afectado a unas 15 hectáreas, pero "debido al viento, a las altas temperaturas y a las condiciones del terreno", se ha propagado "muy rápidamente".

   La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) ha enviado a 55 militares, 24 vehículos, seis autobombas y cuatro camiones nodrizas a un incendio situado en Laza (Ourense), según han confirmado a Europa Press fuentes militares.

   Estos efectivos se unen a los nueve agentes forestales, las 26 brigadas, siete motobombas, tres palas, 10 helicópteros y 11 aviones que trabajan esta tarde en su extinción. Además, se estudia la posibilidad de enviar más medios personales a petición de la Xunta.

   Asimismo, Medio Rural ha precisado que en la tarde del lunes este siniestro había afectado a unas 15 hectáreas, pero "debido al viento, a las altas temperaturas y a las condiciones del terreno", se ha propagado "muy rápidamente".

*INCENDIO "INMENSO"*

   Según han explicado a Europa Press fuentes de Protección Civil de Vilar de Barrio, ayuntamiento vecino a Laza, el incendio es "inmenso" y "se está extendiendo muy rápido" a causa del "fuerte viento" que ha soplado a lo largo de la tarde del martes.

   En concreto, los efectivos han explicado que las rachas de viento han dificultado en ocasiones el trabajo de los medios aéreos, aunque a últimas horas de la tarde han bajado en su intensidad.

   En cuanto a la distribución de medios, los esfuerzos se centran ahora en evitar que el incendio se interne en el Parque Natural do Invernadoiro, aunque las llamas se extienden hacia el norte del ayuntamiento de Laza y se prevé que puedan llegar a Vilar de Barrio, Montederramo o Chandrexa de Queixa.

   Los efectivos de Protección Civil de los ayuntamientos limítrofes, que están pendientes de entrar en acción mientras extinguen otros fuegos de menor entidad en sus municipios, consideran que la extinción del fuego de Laza es "muy complicada" ya que el acceso a la zona, muy escarpada, es "muy difícil".

*"INCENDIO DE GRANDES PROPORCIONES"*

   Por su parte, distintos alcaldes de ayuntamientos limítrofes con Laza han asegurado a Europa Press que las llamas no han afectado a sus municipios. Así, tanto el regidor de Castrelo do Val, Vicente Gómez, como el de Cualedro, Luciano Rivero, y el de Vilariño de Conso, Ventura Sierra, han confirmado que el fuego se extendió hacia el Norte y, en concreto, hacia la vecina localidad de Chandrexa de Queixa.

   En todo caso, Gómez ha resaltado que el fuego "lleva ardiendo varios días" y que el frente es "bastante amplio". "Se trata de un incendio de grandes proporciones", ha recalcado, para advertir a continuación a la Xunta de la importancia de dar "datos correctos". "Engañándose uno mismo no se consigue nada más que provocar a los que plantan fuego", ha puntualizado.

   Por último, ha reclamado "más política de prevención" por parte del Gobierno autonómico, dado que los ayuntamientos no tienen "medios ni competencias" para llevar a cabo tareas de limpieza de montes y de los entornos urbanos.

   Por su parte, el primer edil de Vilariño de Conso ha alertado de que el fuego de Laza puede llegar al Parque Natural de O Invernadoiro y ha resaltado que los dos incendios que padeció su localidad --el domingo y el lunes-- ya están "controlados". "Hubo dos bastante importantes, de unas 100 hectáreas de monte raso entre los dos", ha revelado.

   Al margen de lo anterior, en lo que se refiere al incendio registrado este martes en la zona Sur de Cualedro --frontera con Portugal--, el alcalde ha asegurado que ya "está controlado". Además, ha apuntado que este verano se están produciendo numerosos fuegos dentro de este municipio.

*VILARIÑO Y CHANDREXA*

   Entre tanto, la Xunta ha precisado que el incendio de Vilariño de Conso comenzó en la parroquia de San Cristovo a las 15.14 horas del lunes. La primera estimación provisional sitúa en unas 50 hectáreas la superficie afectada.

   En los trabajos de extinción colaboran un técnico, cuatro agentes forestales, 16 brigadas, seis motobombas, dos palas, nueve helicópteros y cuatro aviones.

   En la parroquia de Requeixo, en Chandrexa de Queixa, permanece activo un incendio que supera las 100 hectáreas, que se inició a las 17.00 horas del lunes.

   Para la extinción fueron movilizados un técnicos, tres agentes forestales, siete brigadas, una motobomba, una pala, cinco helicópteros y ocho aviones.

*XUNQUEIRA Y VIANA*

   El cuarto incendio que sigue activo comenzó a las 11.50 horas de este martes en la parroquia de Sobradelo, en Xunqueira de Ambía, y ha quemado a unas 50 hectáreas. Colaboran en la extinción tres agentes forestales, siete brigadas, cinco motobombas, dos grumir, tres helicópteros y seis aviones.

   Por su lado, en la parroquia de Fradelo, en Viana do Bolo, el incendio que comenzó a las 18.20 horas del domingo permanece controlado. La superficie provisional afectada son 130 hectáreas, de las cuales 110 son de superficie rasa y 20 de arbolada.

Información extraída de http://www.europapress.es/galicia/no...831210736.html

----------


## Luján

Siempre es lamentable oír hablar de incendios, pero tengo la impresión de que este año ha sido de menos cantidad de fuegos y menos superficie quemada que los cuatro o cinco anteriores.

Quizás será porque aún hay zonas húmedas tras las lluvias del invierno.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Siempre es lamentable oír hablar de incendios, pero tengo la impresión de que este año ha sido de menos cantidad de fuegos y menos superficie quemada que los cuatro o cinco anteriores


Llevas razón, de momento, no ha habido ningún incendio de esos de miles y miles de Has... tocaremos esta preciosa mesa de madera que tengo delante... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 




> Quizás será porque aún hay zonas húmedas tras las lluvias del invierno.


Por la zona norte sí puede ser, pero por la zona centro-sur, estas lluvias son perjudiciales incluso. Perjudiciales porque, con la cantidad de agua que ha caído, hay muchos sitios en donde hay hierba, pastizales y jaramagos que parecen eucaliptos, todos ellos, secos, que arden como la troya... :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Llevas razón, de momento, no ha habido ningún incendio de esos de miles y miles de Has... tocaremos esta preciosa mesa de madera que tengo delante...


Las de chapacumen recubiertas de plástico valen? lo digo porque si no tendré que tocarme la cabeza (serrín de alcornoque del bueno)





> Por la zona norte sí puede ser, pero por la zona centro-sur, estas lluvias son perjudiciales incluso. Perjudiciales porque, con la cantidad de agua que ha caído, hay muchos sitios en donde hay hierba, pastizales y jaramagos que parecen eucaliptos, todos ellos, secos, que arden como la troya...


Según lo estaba escribiendo lo estaba pensando.

Pero no todo es malo. Las zonas de pastizales como los que comentas suelen ser de fácil extinción, al no conseguir las llamas mucha temperatura ni intensidad.

Eso sí, necesitas a Husain Bolt para llevar las mangueras, porque en esa paja el fuego corre como el mismísimo demonio:

 (wikipedia)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...8711525394675# (Google videos)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las de chapacumen recubiertas de plástico valen? lo digo porque si no tendré que tocarme la cabeza (serrín de alcornoque del bueno)


Jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ... un lápiz vale... :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Pero no todo es malo. Las zonas de pastizales como los que comentas suelen ser de fácil extinción, al no conseguir las llamas mucha temperatura ni intensidad.
> 
> Eso sí, necesitas a Husain Bolt para llevar las mangueras, porque en esa paja el fuego corre como el mismísimo demonio:


Pues imagínate. Mientras quede paja... no hay manera de controlarlo, te cuesta dios y horrores controlarlo  :Frown: , ... apagas 1m2 y se queman 5... ahí no veas como corre el fuego...




> 


El tornado de fuego... Un fenómeno, interesante de ver, pero a la vez peligrosísimo... :Embarrassment: 

Aquí se ve uno bueno...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1hcz...eature=related

----------


## Luján

El título de este mensaje viene porque parece ser que los pirómanos encuentran en el viento seco de poniente las condiciones óptimas para hacer de su "afición" un peligro público.

En el día de ayer, hasta 5 incendios diferentes se declararon en la Comunidad Valenciana.

Aquí la noticia en Levante-EMV subre uno de ellos:

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...as/737210.html




> *Detienen a un brigadista forestal como autor del incendio que arrasa 2.500 hectáreas * 
> 
> 
> *Más de un millar de personas fueron  desalojadas preventivamente - Las llamas cortaron las carreteras que  unen Ontinyent y Bocairent con Fontanars, la línea férrea Xàtiva-Alcoi y  dejaron sin suministro eléctrico a los vecinos de Agullent*
> 
> 
>   								 								 							   						  					 						  					  						  						 					 								      								 NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS:
>  Una larga noche para vecinos de Agullent y del diseminado de Ontinyent .* Comunitat Valenciana* 
>  El laberinto de caminos del término de Ontinyent
> ...

----------


## Luján

Esta es una imagen de satélite en al que se marcan las zonas afectadas por los incendios declarados ayer en la Comunidad Valenciana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso solo tiene un calificativo...-> h... de ... , a estos les iba a yo incendios, pero por dentro, cogía una barra bien y se la iba a introducir por...  :Embarrassment: , verás como se le quitaban las ganas de tanto mecherazo... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Eso solo tiene un calificativo...-> h... de ... , a estos les iba a yo incendios, pero por dentro, cogía una barra bien y se la iba a introducir por... , verás como se le quitaban las ganas de tanto mecherazo...



Una muerte dolorosa y lenta..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
¡¡Qué pene que ya la hoguera se halla pasado de moda!!
Jeje. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

